# صناعه المطاط الصناعي



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 سبتمبر 2009)

تعد الصناعات البتروكيمياوية احد اهم الصناعات تطوراً وتأثيراً في الميادين الاقتصادية اذ تعتمد عليها صناعات حيوية مثل الصناعات البلاستيكية والمطاط الصناعي والالياف التركيبية والمنظفات والدهانات والمذيبات.



تنتج الصناعات البتروكيمياوية النهائية باستخدام واحد او اكثر من البتروكيمياويات الاساسية او الوسطية ومن امثلتها ”الترمو بلاستيك“ المستخدم في صناعة البلاستك و”البولي اثيلين“ ويعد واحدا من اهم البوليمرات الذي يزداد انتاجه عاما بعد عام وهو مادة ثرموبلاستيكية ذات لون ابيض وله مقاومة كيمياوية عالية وقوة ميكانيكية ومقاومة للتجميد ومقاومة للنشاط الاشعاعي ومقاومة لنفاذية الغازات والرطوبة ويمتاز بوزنه الخفيف وعدم احتوائه على اية سمية.ومن بين البتروكيمياويات ايضا ”البولي بروبلين“ التي نضجت التكنولوجيا الخاصة به في اواخر العام 1950 وبذلك تسارعت التطبيقات العديدة لهذا المنتج الثرموبلاستيكي على تقبل الالوان وما زالت هناك بحوث لتطوير صناعة البولي بروبلين.الى جانب ذلك ”البولي فينيل كلوريد“ وهو من البولميرات ذات التطبيقات الواسعة تجاريا، وكما يشير الباحث الكيمياوي صلاح مهدي فقد ظهر نقص في انتاج المطاط الصناعي وظهر في الافق ”البولي فينيل كلوريد“ بصفته مادة عازلة للاسلاك والكابلات تفوقت على المطاط واستمر تطوره حتى وقتنا الحالي.وخلال الحرب العالمية الثانية ايضا بدأ الانتاج التجاري للبولي استايرين بطاقة انتاجية متزايدة وسريعة لتغطية المصانع المنتجة للمطاط الصناعي.
المطاط الطبيعي
تشير التقارير الزراعية العالمية ان هناك ما يقارب مئة نوع من الاشجار تستطيع انتاج المادة المطاطية الا ان النوع الاكثر انتشارا وانتاجا شجرة تدعى ”HereaBrasiliensis “ وتكثر زراعتها في ماليزيا.
ان المادة المطاطية هذه تكون على هيئة مادة حليبية تتصلب عند تخثرها، هذه المادة ليست سائلا يجري في عروق شجرة المطاط، انما مادة توجد في انابيب مجهرية تتوزع على جميع اجزاء النبتة بين اللحاء والكاميم.
يتم استخراج المطاط من اشجاره بواسطة عمل شق على شكل( ) حول العصارة في وعاء يحتوي مادة مثبتة للمستحلبات منعا من تخثره وهنا يتوجب ازالة طبقة خفيفة كل يوم لاخراج سطح جديد ويتأثر مستحلب المطاط بالاحياء الصغيرة كالبكتريا لذلك تضاف اليه مواد مطهرة ومانعة لنمو هذه الاحياء.
وتوضح الدراسات الخاصة بانتاج المطاط الطبيعي ان ضعف الترابط بين سلاسل المطاط تجعله لينا ورقيقا ولزجا لاسيما عند رفع درجة حرارته، لكن عند تبريده الى درجات حرارية واطئة يصبح صلبا وهشا وسهل الانكسار وهذا يجعله غير نافع لكثير من الصناعات التي تتطلب اضافة المطاطية اليها لتوفير عوامل المتانة من مقاومة للاحتكاك والضغط والسحب وغيرها، لاسيما في صناعة الاطارات، ولاجل التقليل من عيوب المطاط تلك وجب ادخال تفاعلات التشابك العرضي التي تحمل اصطلاح”الفلكنة “ لاكساب المطاط متانة ومقاومة لكثير من المؤثرات الفيزياوية والميكانيكية وكذلك مقاومة الكثير من المذيبات.
المطاط الصناعي
بعد ان اصبح المطاط واسع الاستعمال تكنولوجيا ولما اضافته الحرب العالمية الثانية من حاجة ملحة لهذه المادة المهمة التي لا يكفي انتاجها الطبيعي في تحقيق اهداف الصناعة المتطورة ومجالاتها الواسعة استطاع الكيمياويون تحضير مركب ”الايسوبرين“ بعدة طرق مختلفة من اهمها تحضيره من”الاستلين“ و”البروبلين“ ومن ”ايسوبيتلين“ ومن ”الكحول المثيلي“ و”الايسوبنتان“ وساعد تطور علم ”البلمرة “ في الحصول على انواع جيدة من المطاط تمتلك خواص فيزياوية وميكانيكية وكيمياوية اكثر من تلك الخواص التي يمتلكها المطاط الطبيعي.
يتحدث لنا الباحث الكيمياوي علي غالب عن بعض انواع المطاط الصناعي وهي كثيرة التي راحت تصنع على نطاق تجاري واسع فيقول: يوجد مطاط يدعى مطاط بيوتادايين وفي مطلع هذا القرن تم تحضير هذا المطاط من البيوتادايين ”احد الغازات البرافينية للنفط“ وذلك من تسخين الاخير عند درجة حرارة 600 مْ وتحت ضغط مقداره 0.15 جوي بوجود اوكسيد الكروم- اوكسيد الالمنيوم بوصفه عاملا مساعدا حيث يتكون اولا 1- بيوتين الذي يتحول الى بيوتادايين.
ان بلمرة البيوتادايين بوجود البيروكسيدات القلوية للفلزات بوصفها عوامل مساعدة تؤدي الى تكوين مطاط بيوتادايين الذي يعرف تجاريا باسم المطاط بونا Buna.
في عام 1950 تم اكتشاف مركبات عضوية معدنية لها فاعلية كبيرة تساعد على بلمرة البيوتادايين في مذيبات هيدروكاربونية ما ادى الى انتاج هذه المادة بكميات كبيرة ما ساعد على تطور تكنولوجيا صناعة الاطارات كون هذه المادة تمتاز بمقاومتها الكبيرة للاحتكاك والتشقق ويمتلك ايضا صفات جيدة في التمدد والتقلص اضافة الى مرونته العالية عند درجات الحرارة الواطئة.
ويمكن التحكم بنسب متشابهة الجزئية من خلال التحكم بالمواد المضافة عند عملية البلمرة او من خلال تغيير طريقة البلمرة، ان استعمال الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم مثلا لعملية البلمرة يؤدي الى تكوين نسب عالية من تركيب الفاينايل اي ان الاضافة تتم من زيادة ذرتي الكاربون الاولى والثانية في حين نجد ان استعمال البلمرة المستحلبة يؤدي الى تكوين نسب عالية من تراكيب الترانس وباستخدام العوامل المساعدة التناسقية في بلمرة المحلول يمكن التحكم بنسب السس sis والترانس Trans ما جعل هذه الطريقة اكثر الطرق انتشارا في تحضير هذا المطاط على النطاق التجاري ولاسيما ان هذه الطريقة تمكن من السيطرة على مقدار الوزن الجزيئي للمطاط ودرجة تفرعه.
يمتاز هذا المطاط بمرونته او ليونته اكبر مما هي عليه في المطاط الطبيعي ما يجعله مادة مهمة واساسية عند صناعة اطارات السيارات لاسيما بعد خلطه بمطاط ستايرين- بيوتادايين او عند خلطه بمطاط النيوبرين.
مطاط ستايرين- بيوتادايين
يعد هذا المطاط من اهم انواع المطاط الاصطناعي لكثرة استعماله في الصناعات المطاطية المختلفة وهو يحضر من تفاعل الستارين والبيوتادايين بطريقة البلمرة - المستحلبة وعندما تكون الحرارة المستعملة هي50مْ تسمى طريقة التحضير بالطريقة الساخنة وفي هذه الطريقة تستعمل بادئات مثل k2s2o8 او بيروكسيد البنزول.
ان استعمال العوامل المساعدة المؤكسدة- المختزلة مكنت من تحضير هذا المركب بالطريقة الباردة”درجة 5مْ“.
* ماهي طرق تحضير هذا المطاط؟
-اولا الطريقة الساخنة: 
هذه الطريقة تجرى عند درجة حرارة 50مْ كما اسلفنا، تكون نسبة التحويل بين 60-80% حيث ان نسبة التحويل العالية تؤدي الى تكوين سلاسل بوليمرية متفرعة تؤدي الى تكوين مطاط ذي خواص فيزيائية وميكانيكية اقل جودة ويمكن ايقاف عملية البلمرة باضافة مواد مانعة مثل مركب الهيدروكيتون بنسبة ”51% وزنا“ حيث يتفاعل الهيدروكيتون والجذر الحر النامي مسببا ايقاف عملية البلمرة. ان المادة الاولية المتبقية”المونمرات“ تفصل وتنقى حيث ينفصل عنها البيوتادايين بشكل غاز عند تخفيف الضغط ويفصل الستايرين الباقي بالتقطير، يضاف الى المطاط المنتوج احد المواد المانعة للاكسدة ثم يخثر المستحلب حامض الكبريتيك بعدها بالماء ثم يخفف ليكون جاهزا لعملية التصنيع.
ثانيا: الطريقة الباردة:
في هذه الطريقة التي تكفي حرارة 5مْ لحدوثها بوجود العوامل المؤكسدة المختزلة تتفاعل ايونات الحديديك والهيدروكسيد فتكون الجذور الحرة التي يبدأ بها التفاعل في حين ان ايونات الحديدوز المنتوجة تكون مع الفوسفات المضافة والـ EDTA مركبات معقدة الى ان لهاتين المادتين تأثيرا على الحموضة.
في هذه الطريقة يمكن الحصول على مطاط ذي وزن جزيئي عال ويمكن الحصول على مطاط يحتوي على الكاربون الاسود لذا تنتفي الحاجة الى اضافة كاربون اسود في عمليات التصنيع.
* هل هناك انواع اخرى من المطاط الصناعي الذي يدخل عالم الصناعة بصورة واسعة؟
- نعم هناك مطاط الاثلين بروبلين وتستعمل طريقة زكار- ناتا في تحضير هذا المطاط من الاثلين والبروبلين وبنسب مئوية ”مولية“ متساوية.
ان هذا النوع من المطاط رخيص الثمن وهو لا يحتوي على اواصر مزدوجة لذا يصعب فلكنته، ان اهم ما يتميز به هو مقاومته للحرارة والاوزنة وصعوبة تأكسده بفعل الاوكسجين الجوي.
يستعمل هذا المطاط مادة عازلة للاسلاك الكهربائية واستعمالات اخرى.
وهناك ايضا مطاط بيوتادايين- نترليل يحتوي هذا المطاط على 18- 40% من مادة اكريلونتريل وهو يحضر من تفاعل بيوتادايين اكرليونتريل.
ان هذا المطاط قليل المرونة والمطاطية الا انه ذو كفاءة عالية في مقاومة الدهون لذا يستعمل صمامات امان لحاويات الدهان وفي الاجهزة التي تستعمل فيها هذه الدهون.
كذلك مطاط النيوبرين، يحضر من بلمرة 2-كلوروبيوتادايين ان هذه المادة قابلة للتبلور وتقاوم الدهون وكثيرا من المذيبات وتقاوم ايضا الاحتراق والاوزنة يستعمل مطاط نيوبرين في صناعة خراطيم البنزين والوصلات المطاطية وغيرها.
ومن انواع المطاط الصناعي الاخرى مطاط البيوتيل يخلق من بلمرة ايسوبيوتلين مع كمية من الايسوبرين حيث ان المركب الاخير يوفر اصرة مزدوجة تساعد في عملية فلكنة هذا المطاط.يتميز هذا المطاط بمقاومته العالية للاكسدة والاوزنة ويمنع تسرب الغازات لذا يستعمل بدلا من المطاط الطبيعي في صناعة الانبوب الداخلي لاطار السيارة.


----------



## m.azizbab (13 مارس 2010)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على مواضيعك الرائعة التى عودتنا عليها


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 مارس 2010)

m.azizbab قال:


> مممممممممممممممممممممممممشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى على مواضيعك الرائعة التى عودتنا عليها


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------

